# Crewing for FEI Rider; How much to charge?



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> So, a lady needs a crew in South Carolina. I'm in Georgia, conveniently 3 hours from her ride site, and I've always wanted to crew. She's flying in from another county. She wishes me to drive to South Carolina, pick her up at the airport on Friday, take her to the ride site, crew for her all of Saturday, and drive her back to the airport Sunday morning.
> 
> She agreed to pay all my gas, but wants to know what I want in addition for my services? (I didn't even ask to be paid; she offered, like she expected to have to pay me!) She asked me to, "Be reasonable." I have no idea where to even begin.
> 
> Help?


I guess it all depends on what your looking to get out of it. If your looking for pure experience and didn't plan on getting paid then maybe just be honest with her and ask her to pay for your gas only. If you'd like to be paid you need to come up with a price that YOU think will be worth your time. What distance is she riding? A 50 mile ride can take up to 12 hours and a 100 can take up to 24, and that is just the time you'll be crewing, then you have to factor in extra time before and after for helping her and her horse outside of the competition. If you've never crewed before then prepares to be exhausted, however its the best experience if you want to get into the sport. I've crewed numerous times, including Tevis Cup in 2012, and I would NEVER turn down an opportunity to crew for someone because I learn so much and love the atmosphere. I've never been paid to crew (although sometimes I wish I would have!) but those people are now my lifelong friends and help me out whenever I need it, so a fair trade if you ask me. Get back to us on what distance she is riding and what she expects you to help her with outside of her competition and maybe we can help you on a price if you're interested in compensation.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

She's doing a 50. My obligations include being (possibly her only) crew member for the ride, prep on Friday afternoon, picking her up at the airport on Friday morning, and dropping her back off at the airport Sunday morning.

I'd like to not lose money. I make around 100 bucks a weekend as a catch rider and instructor, and I'd be taking off my normal job to do this.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

What about your expenses including food and the pay you are loosing from your other job?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Seems fair and reasonable.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> What about your expenses including food and the pay you are loosing from your other job?


Yes I agree...however, did you go to her asking for the opportunity or did she come to you? If she asked you for help, then yes, I would expect that she either pay for you food or give you money to feed yourself, whether she's going to want to pay you $100 for the weekend, not sure. Some riders don't mind paying extra for a good crew member, but others don't have much to spare. Just let her know that you'd love to help, but by doing so you'll be losing $100 from your other job. If YOU asked to crew for her then she might not be as open about making up for your losses. I guess it really depends on her situation. $100 definitely doesn't seem unreasonable for 3 days of hard work, however sometimes riders don't want to pay as much because they can find crew for free...aka, suckers like me :wink:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I texted her to see what she'll say. If she refuses, I'll still probably do it for gas money and food. :lol: She put out an open invitation on an endurance site for crew members. I sort of sent a "resume"; years of CTR experience, good listener, great with horses. I replied to her wanted ad because her ride was close and heck, endurance experience for me. Again, I didn't ask to get paid; she offered to pay me and just asked me how much I'd charge.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

This is one of those things that I think she should state what she would pay so. you don't have to come up with a figure and be put on the spot. if she rented a car for three days that be another hundred and fifty dollars out of her pocket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> So, a lady needs a crew in South Carolina.


Are you going to be crewing at the Carolina ride this coming holiday weekend?! If so, DH and I plan to be there. Would love to meet you!! 

(And hey, if you want experience crewing for a 100 after your 50 miler is done, we are willing victims. :wink


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

How about this> Get your for sure expenses (gas; meals -remember to get receipts when you get what you need) and then say if she's satisfied with the job you did after all is said and done then she can give you an honorarium (a nice way of letting her give what she can afford).


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Are you going to be crewing at the Carolina ride this coming holiday weekend?! If so, DH and I plan to be there. Would love to meet you!!
> 
> (And hey, if you want experience crewing for a 100 after your 50 miler is done, we are willing victims. :wink


 
Unfortunately not. This is in February 1st 2014 at Broxton Bridge. You gonna be there?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> Unfortunately not. This is in February 1st 2014 at Broxton Bridge. You gonna be there?


I wish, but unless Santa brings that winning lottery ticket I asked for, not likely.

But hey, you wanna ditch your thanksgiving weekend plans and drive up to SC this coming weekend, let me know! :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

If only I COULD! :lol: I'm forced to spend Thanksgiving with my family in Kentucky. But if you're within a state of me, Dawn, I'm all in for crewing for you. 

I'm going to try and actually RIDE some AERC this year too. Maybe I'll see you there!


----------

